# Ties...



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm getting ready to order some track for a small module I want to test some ideas on. 

I'll be running battery so leaning towards Code 250 aluminum.

I'm considering Switchcrafters switches and rail however I'm torn between the Micro Enginnering tie strips and the Sunset Valley strips.

Does anyone have close up pictures of either or a comparision between the two.

The modules will be constructed with the methods described by Richard Smith' in the building of his South Oregon Coast RR. The intent is to have the raised deck portions of my layout contain the the larger city scenes to make switching, operating and photos easier. In addition I plan to use the Ladder roadbed technique to form the long run and mountain areas. 

The idea is still conseptiual but I'd like to see if the construction methods above will tolerate my weather conditions.

At this time I don't see myself hand spiking much of the line, however as the project progresses, it's feasable that the more photogenic areas, raised areas, bridges, and switches built to suit will have to be hand spiked and built.

Which brings up another question whether the composite ties from Switchcrafters or cedar ties made in the shop hold spikes and aluminum rail better.

Any and all comments are appriciated and accepted.

Jeremy


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeremy, 
What scale are you after? The ME ties are larger then the SVRR ties. LLagas stuff is really nice as well. 
-Ray


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I have no personal experience with either Micro Engineering or Sunset Valley tie strips but I've heard praise for both. There have been some issues of particular rail fitting well into the tie strips due to differing web sizes of the rail. Something to check out before you order a lot of rail and tie strips. 

Llagas Creek which I use has both shorter, closer spaced ties to represent standard gauge and longer, wider spaced ties for narrow gauge. I would assume that the other two manufacturers have both as well? 

Before I made my choice I sent for sample pieces of track from several different sources then available, mounted them on cedar boards and left them out all winter. It also gave me a chance to see how they looked as well. Since winter is upon us I assume you won't do much track laying until Spring anyway so you might want to try the same thing perhaps even on an actual module framework section. You can also ask about their tie size options at the same time. It won't cost very much for a few samples and will allow close examination of your options before you make the final decision. 

Best wishes on your endeavor and don't skimp on quality or workmanship.


----------



## RGSNH (Jan 13, 2008)

I have used the Micro engineering tie strips outside, with good sucess. indoors i habd cut wood ties from scrap pine, stained them various colours. actually you may find that hand spking every 3-4 ties is not that bad depending on youe linear length you intend to cover. you will need to verify the proper hiegth against switchcrafters ties, so i agree samples of the tie strips are in order. finding a stocking Llagas Creek dealer may be more fun. i think you can request a sample direct from Micro Engineering. Kapler scale lumber i believe offers pre cut ties also, 

AL P.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By ConrailRay on 07 Nov 2010 08:53 AM 
Jeremy, 
What scale are you after? The ME ties are larger then the SVRR ties. LLagas stuff is really nice as well. 
-Ray 
All my equipment is 1:29, or at least the stuff intended for this particular layout. 

I really like your *Erie Allegany Division*, I think the llagas1:32 tie strips look good with the equipment you have and its actually pretty cheap.

I agree I probably need a test a few but from the images you posted and the comparison shots I think I'll be fine. I'll probably order a #6 Switchcrafters switch and some Llagas track, Llagas switches seem to be had to come by atm.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Sorry, I had sent a pic of these track comparison I did a few years ago...

http://conrailray.com/gscale/track/track_top.jpg
From left to right: AMS, SVRR, AC, Llagas 1/32, Llagas G (altered), C&OCR, ME G

willthiseditoreverworkforme? 

-Ray


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, that is a great reference Ray... 

If you don't have it on a site somewhere, I'd love to host it in my site and of course credit you with it... 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought I read recently that Sunset Valley changed the dimensions of their 1:20 ties recently. I don't remember if that was just on their switches (which up to this reported change used the same physical ties as their 1:32 switches, just spaced farther apart) or also on their track. Might be worth an e-mail to both companies to see if they'll send you a sample for you to evaluate. I know other companies have made offers like that in the past. 

(Also note - the AMS ties in the photo are the 1:32 ties, not the 1:20.3 ties.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I did send emails to Switchcrafters, Llagas Creek and Sunset Valley, inquiring about tie samples and such.

I am leaning towards Switchcrafters switches and rail and SVRR ties. Although I can get LLagas from RLD at a slightly lower cost.

While it's nice to save money my first concern is what looks the best.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeremy,

For what it is worth, I use switch crafters turnouts and Llagas creek flex track. This is an old photo but it may be helpful.










The dark switches are switch crafters, the light brown switches are Old Pullman--I would not use these again outside. The ties did not last but one year and the switches fell apart. I re-spiked them to switch crafters ties and all is well. Just a lot of work.

On another note: put the ground throws further away from the rail than I did, lest you need to go back and move them outward later when your engine hits them?!


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks that's very helpful.

What I find great is that within an hr, I've already heard back from 2 of the three vendors, saying they would love to send me a sample. In addition they even enquired for more details to the layout in order to provide the best information/product.

Great customer service, a blessing over some of my other hobbies.

Cheers


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I got some samples in today, nothing from Llagas Creek, but SVRR and Switchcrafters sent their stuff out quick. 

SVRR is probably the easiest solution. They don't have aluminum switches but Pete says that is due to the aluminum's softness they don't use it in switches as they wear out much to fast. Pete says SVRR designs their product to last a long time. 

Switchcrafters sent their composite ties and ME G-track tie strips. The ME stuff is a definite no, they are totally Narrow gauge. As for the composite ties they sent both narrow and standard gauge ties. As I'm modeling Americans mainline I'm definitely inclined towards the standard stuff. The ties are appropriately sized for 1:29 equipment 3.5" long where as the SVRR ties are 3.18" long. The SVRR ties are also shorter in height ~1/4" the composite ties ~5/16" Which means not only do they not match. 

So I guess I will go with SVRR track and Switches, most complete system and gives me way less of a headache trying to figure out what to use. I do like the composite ties but I'm not hand laying 1500' of track in the garden...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I won on Ebay 5 boxes of AMS tie strips that I thought were 332 tie strips. Since I could not find any reference online to them at the time when I bid on them. That is no problem as I'm going to use them but now need to find some rails cheap...LOL! Wondering what else would fit into those strips besides AMS brass? 

Chas


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

from front to back: 

code 148 nickle-silver 

250 switchcrafter alum, painted sides (my paint) 

250 MTH N/S 

250 Lionel tubes 

332 Aristo brass 

I've used other types; there's no such thing as best, each has its merits/demerits 

Dave V


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

@font-face { font-family: "Cambria"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0in 0in 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; }


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I spray paint my SVRR 6' rail lenghts before installing. Get a board that is just longer than the rail. Put four long nails in it spaced equally with the two outer nails just under 6' apart. Weave your rail between them stacking them up. I usually do about 8 at a time. Then just spray paint the sides. Right after painting wipe off what little spray got on the tops of the rail. Quick and easy.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Chas, if they're not the 332 tie strips, then you can use either the AMS code 250 rail or the Sunset Valley code 250. Both have the same profile. The Llagas Creek code 250 is too narrow at the base. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By Paul Burch on 15 Nov 2010 02:48 PM 
I spray paint my SVRR 6' rail lenghts before installing. Get a board that is just longer than the rail. Put four long nails in it spaced equally with the two outer nails just under 6' apart. Weave your rail between them stacking them up. I usually do about 8 at a time. Then just spray paint the sides. Right after painting wipe off what little spray got on the tops of the rail. Quick and easy.
Is there a reason you don't spray the ties and rail? 

Doesn't the nail leave an unpainted gap?

I like the look of your layout from the images at SVRR and from your GP-38 kitbash. Do you have anymore? Website? Diagram?

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Kevin! That was a big help! Gonna be a big bill too! Now do I buy it in December or wait? 

Chas


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bighurt,
Just slide the rail a couple inches and spray a little where the nails were. Believe me this is a quick easy way to paint rail.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 17 Nov 2010 08:20 AM 
Bighurt,
Just slide the rail a couple inches and spray a little where the nails were. Believe me this is a quick easy way to paint rail. If you want to paint the ties I'd do them separate with different color.


----------

